# Some of my recent projects



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

I am still pretty new to the forum and enjoy reading all the posts. I thought I would share some of my projects.
The first one is a corner TV cabinet I built. The cool thing about it is it is mostly recycled and left over wood. The main carcass is built from left over plywood's from other projects. All the moldings and doors I made from recycled wood from outdated shelving from my parents house, it was mostly birch. The top piece came off the back of an old couch. I did however buy the medallions on the doors, that was the most expensive part.

The second one is a cabinet that I got on craigs list for $10. It was really rough, it was almost firewood. It only had one door, it was painted red and it was really beat up. It is an antique but was too far gone for a real restoration so I modernized it a little. I made new doors fixed all the broken parts and moldings and spray painted it white.

The third picture is a Door that is a wine cabinet. I had a relative that wanted a wine cabinet but did not want it to take up much room. He had a set of stairs with storage under them that the door was rarely opened. So I made a heavy duty jamb and a 12" deep door as a wine cabinet. It worked out great!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark


Very nice, I like the wine door a lot, that's a good idea  and handy as well..


======



Mark Sternberg said:


> I am still pretty new to the forum and enjoy reading all the posts. I thought I would share some of my projects.
> The first one is a corner TV cabinet I built. The cool thing about it is it is mostly recycled and left over wood. The main carcass is built from left over plywood's from other projects. All the moldings and doors I made from recycled wood from outdated shelving from my parents house, it was mostly birch. The top piece came off the back of an old couch. I did however buy the medallions on the doors, that was the most expensive part.
> 
> The second one is a cabinet that I got on craigs list for $10. It was really rough, it was almost firewood. It only had one door, it was painted red and it was really beat up. It is an antique but was too far gone for a real restoration so I modernized it a little. I made new doors fixed all the broken parts and moldings and spray painted it white.
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice salvage job Mark. The wine rack door is an excellent idea. Well done.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are some very impressive projects! The wine door is awesome!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice projects.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great stuff Mark!! I've got a friend who is gonna start milling about 2 seconds after he see's your wine door idea...

the whole recycled wood thing is to be complimented upon... looking forward to seeing more of your stuff <Craftsmanship>

bill


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really can't add anything to all the above comments, great work Mark.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I can do no more than add my voice to the chorus praising your amazing work!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great idea, Mark! I showed this to a very creative architect friend of mine who was quite captivated with it. He went on to say that most homes have sheetrocked-in "wasted" space and how, if one were it use invisible hingest, it'd be a great cover for a space for a safe (gun or other). 

I really like it!!


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you every one on the thumbs up on my work. I really enjoy these type of projects. The wine door was an inspiration and an idea that was a lot of fun to build.
If any one gets the inspiration to build one or something like it the best tip I can give you is mock up the size of the door in your jamb before you build it to make sure it has clearance enough to open other wise it will hit the jamb as it opens because it is so deep.

Here is another project I did. This family's kids were grown and gone so they wanted turn one of the bedrooms into a theme room of Venice as a guest room.
She was an art teacher and painted this incredible mural around the whole bedroom. The problem they had was they did not want to cover up too much of the painting with a dresser. So long story short they had a deep closet that had 6' wide bifold doors. I took them out, made a built in dresser and shelf unit and put a regular door next to it as part of the unit. The closet is still deep enough to have a rod behind it for hanging things up.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing is hardly strong enough to describe this project Mark. How I've always yearned to have visualisation like you have, alas, I really do lack imagination but I'm pretty good at copying!


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

WOW!!

That is great work


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good, well done.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Well done!!!! A lot of great ideas!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I am always entused by folks who recycle ..these are just fantastic..the transformation & the finished projects are just stunning.


----------



## Begat (Nov 2, 2010)

The wine rack in a door is quite useful. You won't see that on one of those DIY shows taped in a couple of days. Outstanding.


----------

